# DNP



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone used these DNP 250mg tabs that are bright blue

I will upload a picture to give you an idea, they are from a website which i am sure im not aloud to link.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

unsure of the brand name, 250mg dnp with added vitamin C


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Few Guys say the under dosed mate if they from a site with the letters hp in it, I'm using crystal yellow dnp caps ATM they have great feed back


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you for that I shall keep searching, and yes they were from the hp site


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont suppose you know the brand of the crystal yellow caps do you?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Home grown these baby's man lol


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

I usin hp ones atm had no problems with them but i cant compare cus only ever got then from there. but 2 of them and bliody hell iget hot and soak me bed at night from sweat


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Im running the ones from that website, they arent blue caps, but half green, half clear caps. Im only on 1 a day, day 4 in and down nearly 5lbs already. Lethargy has kicked right in. pretty hot and sweaty but nothing too excessive. GTG imo :thumbup1:


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

mattc1991 said:


> Thank you for that I shall keep searching, and yes they were from the hp site


just out of interest how long did it take for you order from hp to get to you as im just about to order from them my self


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

took them about 3 days to ship my palls order im thinking of these dnp's though


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

MR_SHADOW said:


> just out of interest how long did it take for you order from hp to get to you as im just about to order from them my self


I haven't ordered yet, but after the good responses I think I will go with these ones, might aswell order afew other things while im at it hey.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Delivery usual takes 2 days max


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone used their HCG that they sell, which i can only presume they make themselfs by the look of the packaging.


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

If you can get brl yellow tabs they are great atm previous batches of their dnp wasnt great but these ones were really good you could really feel the effects off just 200mg.


----------



## Lew1s.w (Feb 1, 2012)

Ive used hps dnp too, also heard it was underdosed but it worked well for me, lost a gd bit fat on it, 1cap a day is enough 2 is abit much sometimes.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

They do the job !


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Underdosed imo but just pop a couple extra and you'll get there one way or another


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

The ones i described are working well, im 6lbs down in 6 days, feeling warm and certainly sweating a bucket load. not sure if they are underdosed as i have nothing to compare them against, but these ones seem to be good.


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just received the DNP, ordered yesterday morning came this morning on special delivery.

Had 1 this morning, within the first hour feel abit funny and getting hot already, maybe cause I'm a first time user, see how it goes over the next few days then up the dose to 2 caps


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

This stuff is crazy, after handling the DNP caps, I got in the shower, came out and when I dried I noticed my fingers are yellow?! Heard this can happen though so the caps must be covered in the stuff, thought my throat felt a little tingly after taking them.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

mattc1991 said:


> Just received the DNP, ordered yesterday morning came this morning on special delivery.
> 
> Had 1 this morning, within the first hour feel abit funny and getting hot already, maybe cause I'm a first time user, see how it goes over the next few days then up the dose to 2 caps


Mate, im sat here in a pool of my own sweat and have 2 fans on me, its bearable, but only just! Thats on 1 tab and im a first time user also. Just plan on 1 tab a day for your 1st run mate, especially in this weather!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

mattc1991 said:


> This stuff is crazy, after handling the DNP caps, I got in the shower, came out and when I dried I noticed my fingers are yellow?! Heard this can happen though so the caps must be covered in the stuff, thought my throat felt a little tingly after taking them.


Got this as well, took 3 showers before the fecker came out!


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> Got this as well, took 3 showers before the fecker came out!


it stains anythin it touches. its in the caps inside a the big plastic bag it comes in and it still stained tablet boxes in the same draw as them plus me mates tshirt but nvm it wasnt mine lol.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Borris345 said:


> it stains anythin it touches. its in the caps inside a the big plastic bag it comes in and it still stained tablet boxes in the same draw as them plus me mates tshirt but nvm it wasnt mine lol.


it must stain your stomach and intestines too..puts me off using them


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

Im from Cumbria mate, no hot weather here, nothing buy rain rain rain while the south are in the deck chairs with a pina colada :/


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Borris345 said:


> it stains anythin it touches. its in the caps inside a the big plastic bag it comes in and it still stained tablet boxes in the same draw as them plus me mates tshirt but nvm it wasnt mine lol.


Yeah the same has happend to me. Bought some for future use alongside soem gear and Eph tabs.....The whole package, everything inside is yellow. Cant even hadle my test vials now without getting my hands all yellow :cursing:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Same happened I me caps were in a sealed bag turned every thing in the box the bag was in pure yellow


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Why don't you guys just take one cap every other day if the sides are that bad?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Did you guys do much cardio on DNP? Some say not needed,some still do it some don't have the energy?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Alex The Kid said:


> Did you guys do much cardio on DNP? Some say not needed,some still do it some don't have the energy?


I can only bear swimming for cardio whilst on dnp, feel cooler, but as soon as I lift out of the pool I realise just how hot I am!!!


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Conscript said:


> I can only bear swimming for cardio whilst on dnp, feel cooler, but as soon as I lift out of the pool I realise just how hot I am!!!


True, I've been on DNP for 15 days now. Only managed to do 20 mins of cardio. I can't even workout (no aircon at the gym) I go to gym once every 4-5 days. Today I was dripping sweat before I even touched the barbell.

I am sit in front of a fan all day long, at home I cool myself down with cold baths - water gets lukewarm after 20 mins.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i used them off hp blue caps was ok but defo underdosed compared to the ones i switched to. see my log for my results http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/189097-dnp-i-love-bloody-stuff-lol-went-fat-thin-6-weeks-9.html


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

For the past 9 weeks I've been doing 30-40 minutes stairmaster x 4-5 a week looks like that's not happening no more then lol


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think everyone reacts differently, I'm currently on 500mg of HP DNP which are supposed to be under dosed, but I'm managing to do cardio and weights no problem, just alittle more sweat than average, some people just boil up though. Having to stop today though as I will be getting pished at Leeds fest the weekend, bad times my dieting gets put on hold for one of the best weekends of my entire life :/


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

A real question of your diet.

Cut the carbs or do intermittent fasting, trust me the boiling part would be avoided!

But everything over 50 Carbs a Meal Just pushs the heat and the sweats through the roof


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

ive taken the ones you talk about twice (mine were half green and half yellow) i have no other dnp use to compare to but doing 2x two weeks at 500mg i wouldnt want to be any warmer, im sweating like a slut and its deffo working a treat


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wanna say it: Don't get the idea to high up the carbs or take some cheatmeals.

It gets worser and worser...

I just know how it's like to crave about a huge portion of pasta and 500ml icecream afterwards. (And that on 250mgs)

Seriously I am thanking god today, that I'm still alive.


----------

